# Help! Need a SAFE ISO NOT MAGICDISC ISO!



## MikeWordplay (Sep 3, 2011)

Ahh...

I got burned by MagicDisk Iso...I need to mount a disc image on my windows 7 laptop. Needless to say I should've read the bad reviews on CNET along with the good ones and then I would've saved myself a complete reinstall of my OS last night.

I still need to mount a disc image on my newly installed OS but I'm a bit skittish. MagicDisk totally shook my faith in shareware/freeware.

Does anyone no of a SAFE Iso mounter that I can download and not have to worry about keylogging, malware/spyware/bloatware? 

Thanks guys,

Mike


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I use Daemon Tools Lite.


----------

